# record 2, watch 1 live?



## altidude (Jan 13, 2010)

I just installed the OTA module into my 722k and I have a question. Can I simultaneously record 1 OTA and 1 satellite while watching live TV on the other satellite? The 722k is in single mode.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

You can record three programs simultaneously and watch a live program either from OTA or satellite.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

altidude said:


> I just installed the OTA module into my 722k and I have a question. Can I simultaneously record 1 OTA and 1 satellite while watching live TV on the other satellite? The 722k is in single mode.


I do this Every thursday, Record Vampire Diareis on SAT tuner, Bones on OTA tuner, and watch what I want, on the Sat tuner not doing anything. Like Kent says, you can Record 3 and watch one, depending on how you mix the OTA and Sat tuners.


----------



## altidude (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm still learning the ropes and it's hard to get out of the Tivo mentality after using that box for so many years.


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

Okay, I'm confused. I can record two and watch one, but how do you record three and watch one?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

michaelancaster said:


> Okay, I'm confused. I can record two and watch one, but how do you record three and watch one?


The 722k has two Sat tuners and also two OTA tuners.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

michaelancaster said:


> Okay, I'm confused. I can record two and watch one, but how do you record three and watch one?


"IF" you have a K model 722, you can record 2 shows via OTA tuners, and 2 shows on the SAT tuners. 
So you can record 3 shows and watch one, or record 4 and not watch at all, or mix up any number you want to. With the 4 Tuners on the K model, you have lots of flexiblity.
If you have a ViP622 or 722(non K) then you can record 2 watch one. "K" models, like Saltidog points out has that extra OTA tuner.


----------



## huskerhead (Oct 27, 2002)

GrumpyBear said:


> "IF" you have a K model 722, you can record 2 shows via OTA tuners, and 2 shows on the SAT tuners.
> So you can record 3 shows and watch one, or record 4 and not watch at all, or mix up any number you want to. With the 4 Tuners on the K model, you have lots of flexiblity.
> If you have a ViP622 or 722(non K) then you can record 2 watch one. "K" models, like Saltidog points out has that extra OTA tuner.


Actually you can record 4 shows (2 OTA & 2 Satellite) while watching a pre-recorded show I believe.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

huskerhead said:


> Actually you can record 4 shows (2 OTA & 2 Satellite) while watching a pre-recorded show I believe.


*Actually* you can record 4 shows (2 OTA & 2 Satellite) while watching a pre-recorded show *at TV1 and simultaneously at TV2.* :grin:


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> *Actually* you can record 4 shows (2 OTA & 2 Satellite) while watching a pre-recorded show *at TV1 and simultaneously at TV2.* :grin:


All the while, transferring programs to/from an EHD! :lol:


----------



## huskerhead (Oct 27, 2002)

SaltiDawg said:


> *Actually* you can record 4 shows (2 OTA & 2 Satellite) while watching a pre-recorded show *at TV1 and simultaneously at TV2.* :grin:


As Johnny Carson used to say "I did not know that". So the 722k can handle 6 different things at once??


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

huskerhead said:


> Actually you can record 4 shows (2 OTA & 2 Satellite) while watching a pre-recorded show I believe.


There are plenty of options, forgot to add after the record 4, and watch an already recorded show.
Like I said plenty of options, K just gives you 1 more tuner, 722/622 can do all the same things as well, just 1 less OTA.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

huskerhead said:


> As Johnny Carson used to say "I did not know that". So the 722k can handle 6 different things at once??


More than that. You can also download a program from the internet as well.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

To quote Elizabeth Barrett Browning:
How do I love thee? Let me count the ways.


----------



## huskerhead (Oct 27, 2002)

tnsprin said:


> More than that. You can also download a program from the internet as well.


So it does at least 7 different things at once? Any chance it can shovel snow too?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

huskerhead said:


> So it does at least 7 different things at once? Any chance it can shovel snow too?


Snow shoveling isn't part of the indoor, mutitasking, multimedia, duties of the ViP series. Looks like you are on your own.
GO Sooners.


----------



## huskerhead (Oct 27, 2002)

GrumpyBear said:


> Snow shoveling isn't part of the indoor, mutitasking, multimedia, duties of the ViP series. Looks like you are on your own.
> GO Sooners.


No wonder you're grumpy! You're a Sooner! I'm glad my 'skers finally beat you again in football (and I credit the 722k for the victory). The NU program really went into free fall mode with Callahan as coach. Thank goodness that debacle is past us.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

huskerhead said:


> No wonder you're grumpy! You're a Sooner! I'm glad my 'skers finally beat you again in football (and I credit the 722k for the victory). The NU program really went into free fall mode with Callahan as coach. Thank goodness that debacle is past us.


Acutally I grew up rooting against both the Sooners(Dad and Grandpa's team) and the Huskers(mom and Grandpa's team). I am a VERY Grumpy Boise St fan, as Teams like Nebraska wont play the Bronco's, even though Nebraska President says, Boise needs to play teams like Nebraska, and Boise Reminds Nebraska they Both have the SAME open Date, Nebraska runs and hides.
Teams like Nebraska are terriffied that ViP series DVRS will save on personal archives the BEATING, they will take, and the slow motion features of the VIP series will, lead to great clips, of Boise ST. As somebody will be recording 4 shows, and bringing up multiple clips of a Boise ST vs Nebraska, game.


----------



## huskerhead (Oct 27, 2002)

GrumpyBear said:


> Acutally I grew up rooting against both the Sooners(Dad and Grandpa's team) and the Huskers(mom and Grandpa's team). I am a VERY Grumpy Boise St fan, as Teams like Nebraska wont play the Bronco's, even though Nebraska President says, Boise needs to play teams like Nebraska, and Boise Reminds Nebraska they Both have the SAME open Date, Nebraska runs and hides.
> Teams like Nebraska are terriffied that ViP series DVRS will save on personal archives the BEATING, they will take, and the slow motion features of the VIP series will, lead to great clips, of Boise ST. As somebody will be recording 4 shows, and bringing up multiple clips of a Boise ST vs Nebraska, game.


If my VIP DVR does that I'll have to revert back to the HR series DVR's from D* (the Edsels of satellite TV DVR's). NU's AD has offered a 2 for 1 deal to play Boise St but so far BSU has said they aren't interested. Boise officials have been slow to act on the offer for a two-for-one series - the common offer for a non-BCS school, with two trips to Lincoln. They want a 1 for 1 deal - a deal that isn't financially beneficial for NU. They also wanted a $1 million guarantee to come to Lincoln one time. Maybe that's Boise's way of separating itself from other non-BCS schools. Sorry, that's a bit high. Most non-BCS schools get about $600,000 to $800,000 to come to NU. However it plays out both schools should figure out a way to play each other. Seems like both are afraid to play.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Actually, I believe we beat both of you this year, didn't we?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

huskerhead said:


> If my VIP DVR does that I'll have to revert back to the HR series DVR's from D* (the Edsels of satellite TV DVR's). NU's AD has offered a 2 for 1 deal to play Boise St but so far BSU has said they aren't interested. Boise officials have been slow to act on the offer for a two-for-one series - the common offer for a non-BCS school, with two trips to Lincoln. They want a 1 for 1 deal - a deal that isn't financially beneficial for NU. They also wanted a $1 million guarantee to come to Lincoln one time. Maybe that's Boise's way of separating itself from other non-BCS schools. Sorry, that's a bit high. Most non-BCS schools get about $600,000 to $800,000 to come to NU. However it plays out both schools should figure out a way to play each other. Seems like both are afraid to play.


Well my ViP 722 and 622 will be ready if and when it happens. Like Boise St has pointed out, they have no problems with getting money from other teams, and unlike Nebraska, that is an Auto BCS conference, Boise St has actually WON 2 BCS bowl game, and do consider themselves equals to those who live in Auto BCS conferences, but can't win one.


----------



## huskerhead (Oct 27, 2002)

GrumpyBear said:


> Well my ViP 722 and 622 will be ready if and when it happens. Like Boise St has pointed out, they have no problems with getting money from other teams, and unlike Nebraska, that is an Auto BCS conference, Boise St has actually WON 2 BCS bowl game, and do consider themselves equals to those who live in Auto BCS conferences, but can't win one.


 Ouch! I really think we need to this thread back on track.....:sure:


----------



## huskerhead (Oct 27, 2002)

Jim5506 said:


> Actually, I believe we beat both of you this year, didn't we?


 I know you beat my Huskers - I was there and before I could even get to my seats it was 7-0. Better times ahead for Nebraska now that they have a quality college coach. Maybe they can hire Leach to be the OC.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

huskerhead said:


> Ouch! I really think we need to this thread back on track.....:sure:


hehehe, remember all in VERY good fun. I think the OP is gone anyways.
ViP's are just so much better than Cable or Direct DVR's.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Actually, I believe we beat both of you this year, didn't we?


You are talking about the Sooners and Huskers, as Boise ST was Undefeated this yr. Capping off the year with another BCS Bowl Victory. I have all sorts of 3-5 min clips of both Fiesta Bowls on my DVR.

Another cool thing with the ViP's you can record just a few min's here and there, instead of an entire show. See a cool play, rewind, hit record, press stop and you go back to live, again. This yr for the SuperBowl, I recorded just the Who concert, and saved it off. Did it remotely too! Granted I had to come home and delete 2 other shows I used to skip the rest of the Superbowl recording. 
Both were under 10min's and not that hard to do.


----------



## huskerhead (Oct 27, 2002)

GrumpyBear said:


> hehehe, remember all in VERY good fun. I think the OP is gone anyways.
> ViP's are just so much better than Cable or Direct DVR's.


Yep! I've had both DVR's and the VIP series is head over heels better than the HR series. Even my wife, who doesn't care at all about electronics, told me the VIP's are much better and warned me not to switch to cable or Directv. No more Briiips, etc. Go Huskers!


----------

